# Craftsman Snowblower



## TerryMuskoka (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi folks,
30 inch Craftsman snowblower I replaced both the traction and drive belts on last spring Feb 2014 and the drive wheel too. Its been running ok although traction has been "pausing" when I first start running it. 
2 weeks ago the auger stopped turning. I suspected the belts again. I split the machine today and replaced the auger belt, but I think the problem is deeper. The idler pulley for the auger belt seems really misaligned, causing the topside of the auger belt to rub and wear on the inner edge/lip of the idler arm. The traction belt is also wearing on the top side as it is also not lined up with the traction pulley. 
All the obvious bolts like the big shoulder bolt for the idler arm bracket seem tight. I suspect the problem is deeper causing this misalignment.
You can see that the auger belt is not lined up. I just replaced it and its smoking a lot! I don't think its a belt problem but something deeper. I see no adjustments of the idler arm. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks TerryMuskoka


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Did you get factory belts or did do you use "car" Belts that were the correct length?

BG


----------



## TerryMuskoka (Feb 15, 2015)

I used factory belts from Craftsman a year ago and the same this time with the auger belt. Part 408007. I think the issue is the two idler arms are misaligned.
The impeller belt is wearing on the inner or engine side and the traction belt on the outer or impeller side. See attached photos. Thanks


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

TerryMuskoka said:


> I used factory belts from Craftsman a year ago and the same this time with the auger belt. Part 408007. I think the issue is the two idler arms are misaligned.
> The impeller belt is wearing on the inner or engine side and the traction belt on the outer or impeller side. See attached photos. Thanks


The idler arm circled is definitely bent out of place.









I would also for bad bearings along the whichever path that is giving the problems. If when you turn them by hand is rough or noisy then they can hang up under tension.


----------



## TerryMuskoka (Feb 15, 2015)

Any suggestions? Just bend the idler arm back?
Thanks TerryMuskoks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

TerryMuskoka said:


> Any suggestions? Just bend the idler arm back?
> Thanks TerryMuskoks


NO

The bolt (and arm) appear to be straight...from the view I am seeing. Remove the idler and check the bearing......it looks completely shot.

**EDIT

Just make sure the drive belt is slack and check for any play in the idler pulley.....there should be none. If you can get it to wobble it's done for.


----------



## TerryMuskoka (Feb 15, 2015)

I have removed both idler pulleys and checked them. They appear fine, turning fine. The idler arms just don't seem to be aligned properly so the pulleys are out of alignment too. 
All bolts seem to be tight!
Any other thoughts? Many thanks


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Look at those idler arms pivot points. Using the impeller/auger belt pn you gave I found 31 models that used it and they all seems to have a bushing on that traction drive idler pivot bolt that could be worn allowing that deviation from normal. I didn't see any bushings on the impeller/auger idler of the ipl that I looked at but you need your model specific parts breakdown for more info.


----------

